# FireFly REO Rethink...



## FireFly (6/5/15)

So,

@Renesh and I got our REOs on the same day. He had a great experience, I did not.
After watching many Vids and meeting with @abdul in the parking lot ...  I was not winning.

Paired off with RM2 rebored to 3mm to give more airflow was ok, just.
the Derringer, I re coiled, rewicked a few times, using Jap Cotton and Rayon , Thanks @abdul
No Luck, just was not getting it...
Dry Hit, after Dry Hit direct after a good squonk as @kimbo says, press for 3 or 4 release slowly until suction back.... no luck... so I guess I suck at building and wicking...

Along comes my Cyclops AFC from @VapeSnow .... Thanks !
What a different experience... Throat hit just perfect, No Dry hits yet... although only been an hour 
Flavour Grand, Clouds a plenty.... 

Thanks all for the help and assistance and making me stick to it... Will try the other Atties again sometime, maybe...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Renesh (6/5/15)

@FireFly congrats and I hope your reo performs at the same awesome level forever going forward..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

Glad you persevered... you won't be sorry and you will find love!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (6/5/15)

Good the hear @FireFly 

Maybe take the wick out of the derringer and see if the squonk holes delivers the same amount of juice when you squonk. maybe tilt the mod to the side what the coil is at when you squonk to make sure juice gets to the wick.

But i am very happy for you that the Cyclops is working for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (6/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you persevered.



Gawd... I was looking for that word.. "Persevered" and could not spell it for the life of me... So I used "Stick to it" LOL...
Ever shoot a blank like that? LOL ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/15)

FireFly said:


> Gawd... I was looking for that word.. "Persevered" and could not spell it for the life of me... So I used "Stick to it" LOL...
> Ever shoot a blank like that? LOL ...



Yes! All the time! It took me five minutes to remember that word to reply to your thread!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## abdul (6/5/15)

Glad u finally found your sweet spot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/5/15)

Derringer works fine for me on the Reo....for now. Will soon be replaced by a BF Dark Horse Mini


----------



## Andre (6/5/15)

Great stuff! Cyclops is my favourite atty on a Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (6/5/15)

I think it is an often misunderstood aspect of the Reo (it certainly was by me) - the importance of finding the right RDA to put on top. As it stands the Reo is just a fantastic, durable, high quality BF mech. The atty you use is the icing on the cake.

Personally, I love the RM2 (I got lucky) because it takes me back to where I started vaping (great mouth to lung vaping) but with (at least) 10 times the amount flavour of a clearomizer. 

Others may need a different experience and often say the Reo isn't for then, when in fact it's merely the atty that does not suit their vaping style. And with the amount out there, there is almost certainly something to suit everyone.

I'm glad to hear you found your "better half" for the Reo @FireFly...now sit back and enjoy the vape - you've earned it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (6/5/15)

@FireFly the coil you vaping on in the Cyclops is a 0.3ohm parallel 26g 2.4mm. I'm glad that coil is helping you. The vape is a hot so I open up both airholes. 

I have found any coil 2.4mm is the best and usually get 3/4 nice toots before I have to sqounk again.


----------



## FireFly (6/5/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @FireFly the coil you vaping on in the Cyclops is a 0.3ohm parallel 26g 2.4mm. I'm glad that coil is helping you. The vape is a hot so I open up both airholes.
> 
> I have found any coil 2.4mm is the best and usually get 3/4 nice toots before I have to sqounk again.



Hey @VapeSnow thanks for the info... Will try match that when I need to rebuild... IT is really doing me a good one for sure... Loving it so far... Both Airholes open to cool it down a little, but I cannot complain...

In Vaping Nirvana right now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FireFly (6/5/15)

What Vaping Nirvana Feels Like Right now...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (6/5/15)

What, a sneeze?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (6/5/15)

I am also pretty new to REO's so sympathise with you @FireFly.
I have tried many builds using many gauges on different ID's and plenty different wicking material. 
I have come to a simple understanding, the atty truly makes the vape work or not. 
I cycle through a Derrenger, freakshow mini, quasar and atomic. Each built exactly the same with 28g on a 2.4 ID with jap at 0.5 ohm all taste different! I think it has a lot to do with chamber size and the airflow. 
Personally I think the freakshow operates the best. The derringer is up there though as a close second. 
If you get it right it will be an awesome vape. I just find it a bit messy if you open the top cap to check every now and then!

Good luck, and glad you found your sweet spot and perfect atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

Does any vendors stock the Cyclone?


----------



## johan (6/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Does any vendors stock the Cyclone?



No, and manufacturing of the Cyclone & Cyclops have been discontinued by Vicious Ant.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/5/15)

johan said:


> No, and manufacturing of the Cyclone & Cyclops have been discontinued by Vicious Ant.



This makes me really sad.

Thanks @johan


----------



## johan (6/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This makes me really sad.
> 
> Thanks @johan



Go to ecf's classified section, they do pop up from time to time.


----------



## Alex (6/5/15)

Getting the right build for a particular device that fits your needs is easier said than done. I had almost identical builds in both of my Nuppins, and they were both performing well until one of them wasn't. After a ton of troubleshooting I discovered the problem was the juice, believe it or not.

Having two identical devices is very handy for pinpointing inconsistencies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (6/5/15)

FireFly said:


> So,
> 
> @Renesh and I got our REOs on the same day. He had a great experience, I did not.
> After watching many Vids and meeting with @abdul in the parking lot ...  I was not winning.
> ...



  

Great stuff bud


----------



## Silver (6/5/15)

Glad you enjoying it @FireFly!

A wise Reo Sage from Koringberg advised me when I got my Reo that it may well take me a week or two to get my ideal setup. Maybe I was a bit luckier than you, it was a good vape with my first coil, but it got much better as I tried different coil positions, IDs and wire gauges. 

What surprised me the most was the difference in the vape from just a 1mm change in the height or lateral position of the coil. 

All the best and hope you are able to fine tune it further to your taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (6/5/15)

Great stuff @FireFly ! Sometimes a little patience is all that is needed , and a lot of research , and listening to the Reo Sages ....

I'm also still getting to grips with the Cyclone , getting there slowly but surely , also as @Andre stated a few times a little wick goes a long way no need to use lots one would think more wick more flavor but no less wick more intense flavour .... ok given I tend to squonk more now but it works OK , will need to experiment more (even had a crazy idea of trying the pancake wicking method but with a vertical coil .... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

